# Hello and where do I start???



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello, I am totally new to this site and am so glad I have found it over the past few days. You all seem to be so nice an friendly with some great advice.

I am 30 and happily single and ave been for a few years but am longing for a baby. I split with my last partner as he already had children and didn't want anymore. I have no plans for a relationship and have the full support of my close family for wanting a baby and seeking any help going. 

I have tried to speak to my GP to find out if she could help in anyway but was basically fobbed off and told to come back in 6 months. I just want to know what my options are and what are the best places to get advice from.

Any help from anyone would be so much appreciated you wouldn't believe!!

Thanks
Lou


----------



## flying solo (Mar 27, 2009)

hi hunny 
im new to ,im divorced and just starting out on a egg share cycle with donor sperm 
i dont want another man in my life all they do is take half my house and half my money lol, but i dont see why it hould stop me having more children
i cant really offer much advice as its all a little alien to me at the mo 
but i just wanted to wish you luck in what ever you decide . a good start would be to phone a round a few clinics close to you and see if they treat singles then take it from there 
kellie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

welcome ladies, Loubi why don't you ring CARE in Nottingham they are one of the top clinics in the UK and ask for a brochure, Look on the **** website (home page of FF has a link) and you can see all the clinic in your area and what they offer.  It doesn't sound like your GP is helpful, and this is common or look at clinic websites, some need a GP to refer but others don't I have never had a GP refer me to my clinics.

Good Luck

L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Loubi

I never had a GP referral either. I started out at Care in Northampton, but then moved onto Reprofit in Czech Republic  .

There seems to be so much information to take in, and decisions to make when you first start out  .

But I'd start out with your local clinics. Just 'e' mail or phone them for a brochure/information pack/

Love

LL xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Lou,

And a very warm welcome!

Most GPs are not terribly helpful with all this. There are one or two rare exceptions but the majority simply don't have the knowledge or experience to support you in this. And most clinics don't need a GP referral anyway.

At 30, pending test results (see below) you would probably start with IUI with donor sperm. There can be quite long waiting lists for sperm, so def give a few clinics in your local area a call and see what their waiting times are before you pay for an initial consultation. No point paying for a consultation only to find you have to wait 12 months for sperm to be available. London clinics particularly LWC (London Womens Clinic) tend to have big sperm banks and shorter waiting lists. But the travel time to London can be a real pain, especially if you work and have to juggle things around work at short notice (which is the case for IUI)

Tests - you need to get some basic blood tests done - your GP can do these for free (although it sounds like yours may refuse - but worth asking again). You need FSH/LH done on day 2-5 of your cycle. And then to have treatment through a clinic you need hep B, HIV, chlamydia, cervical smear, and possibly some other screening tests - it varies a bit from clinic to clinic, so worth asking the clinics when you call so you can start getting these in order. 
Some clinics also suggest a hycosy (where they push fluid through your tubes to make sure there are no blockages) before IUI - it can be pricy but I suppose it gives you peace of mind that there are no probs with fallopian tubes

So I'd start by ringing round some clinics, getting their brochures, price lists, test requirements and sperm availability. Then when you have a shortlist, have a consultation with at least and poss more clinics to find the one you are most comfortable with. Ideally get your test results before the consultation so they can go through them with you, and so you can get started more quickly

Good luck with it all, and feel free to keep asking questions - when I first started out on all this, I found this site invaluable, and we all try to help eachother with as much info as we can,

Suitcase
x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Thankyou all for your advice so far! I am sure I will be asking plenty more in the future!!
This whole thing is totally mind blowing...am I the only one to think this when I have just started looking into it all seriously. I have been really thinking hard abouut this for a few years but am now more secure in my job finances and life in general and seem to be in the right place to do so seriously.

I will be making another doctors appointment on monday oo get a start on the initial tests etc...and wil be getting in touch with a few clinics.
I know of CARE in Northampton as a friend and her husband have a 2yr old thanks to IVF with them but don't know of any other clinics. Does a list of these exist anywhere??


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Loubi

Welcome to the ever growing group of single ladies.  You have been given some good advice already but do feel free to post a question in any of the other threads if you  have any further questions.

Good luck with your journey

Sima x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Just to add - full searchable list of clinics on the HFEA website here: http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

HI Loubi - just wanted to say welcome  

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Loubi, welcome to the group  . You have already been given some sound advice by the other ladies. Starting out is mind blowing, but the ladies on here are fantastic. Good luck with your journey.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Lou,
Welcome to the madness..... I did get a GP referral to my original clinic - however I've since moved to another clinic in Czech - reprofit - as they were more suited to my needs.  My GP's have been brilliant - must be one of the lucky few.. I think they've seen my determination over the past few years and know this is not a whim.
Good luck mini x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome Loubi - you have come to the right place.

Good luck with your journey
Jovi x


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow what can I say I never thought I would be made so welcome! Your kind welcomes and help have really spurred me on. Up till now I had been wanting to do something about having a baby but talking to friends who are married with several kids just doesn't help sometimes.
I have got a medical planned with a GP and asked for several leaflets/brochures from clinics all over the place. I am so relieved I have found this site I can't tell you!!!

Is it just me or are single women totally ovefr looked when looking at fertility clinics online. I have looked on several sites but just can't get sight of us!!


----------



## crossfingers (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Loubi - Welcome!!

Im also pretty new to the site and have found it a godsend. Thanks for your message about a coffee meet-up ( im in Cov ) let me know whenever you would like to meet.
It is very daunting when you first start out and so much info to take in. Im 42 single and can live without a man but not without a baby, i watched the Baby Race on TV last year about lots of different single ladies persuing motherhood. It gave me hope and light at the end of the tunnel. My GP was very helpful and instantly referred me, i decided to choose ' The Birmingham's Women's Hospital' which featured in the programme, who so far have been brill. I ve had all the known test's, conselling and the HSC Scan all on the NHS. 

Finally after a long wait i am due to start my DI IVF TTX ( ABBREVIATIONS PROB NOT CORRECT! ) on the 10th April and very excited and also very scared. This is all i can say the calm before the storm but staying very positive.

I am now in search of a cycle buddy to hold hands with so to speak, just want to wish everyone here the best of luck.

Crossfingers xxx


----------



## loubi (Mar 27, 2009)

Well I wish you all the best of luck with all the abbreviations!!! I am still in the process of looking up what it all means but in essance it means you are doing something very positive about becoming a mum which fingers crossed all goes well.
I so wish my GP had been helpful I am fighting the first battle of just trying to see him again let alone any tests etc...!!!
I am in Northampton not a million miles away from Coventry.

Best of luck indeed with 10th April!!


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome ... I think you answered your own question about where do you start... and here is a pretty good place to start!!

Best of luck to all the new faces.


Maya


----------

